# Car shut off after hitting object in road



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Car: 1991 NX2000

What happend was I was driving in the road diddnt see this metal looking box in the road diddnt clear it and it hit the bottom of my car going about 5omph. I pulled over got the box off looked around for damaged car looked ok. Went about 1/2 mile down the street and the bastard turns off. 

I got home inspected and everything looks inplace. No oil leaks, no visible damage or cut wires. 

Car cranks and practically wants to start. I can smell fuel in the air. 

I have tried resetting the ECU and tapping the starter with no luck. Could it be coincidence my car shut off right after I hit the box? I'm out of thouhts on what to do.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

This may sound stoopid but what's your gas guage read?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

about half yea I checked that


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

gotta have a pinched line er something in there somewhere i'd guess. maybe even a small leak if you say you smell gas. check all your lines just to be sure though.


actually, just thought of something. crawl under the car, and ask someone to try and start it. watch the underdrive pulley as it trys to turn over to see if its bent all to hell. or if the belt is still intact.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

good idea i'll try that in the morning


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

havent had a chance to mess with the car lately but since the car does want to turn, it couldnt be the starter. Plus the fact that after I hit that metal box the car ran fine for a while so I'm thinking its fuel related. My buddy suggested the fuel pump might have choked up when I hit that box some how.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

check your fuses?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea fuses all good. 

Check this out, thinking that my plugs were pretty much brand new I diddnt bother to check them. But today I pulled them and they were super black and worn. I'm sure thats related and i'll get them replaced tomorrow, man I hope its that simple


----------



## spl311 (Mar 22, 2005)

nizmo559 said:


> Yea fuses all good.
> 
> Check this out, thinking that my plugs were pretty much brand new I diddnt bother to check them. But today I pulled them and they were super black and worn. I'm sure thats related and i'll get them replaced tomorrow, man I hope its that simple


Dumb question - does your car have a fuel pump shutoff switch? I assume your car has an electric fuel pump. Turn the key to ON and listen - do you hear the fuel pump? If not, time to get out the manual and lookup the fuel pump shutoff reset button.


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

spl311 said:


> Dumb question - does your car have a fuel pump shutoff switch? I assume your car has an electric fuel pump. Turn the key to ON and listen - do you hear the fuel pump? If not, time to get out the manual and lookup the fuel pump shutoff reset button.



I did this with my Probe once. Fuel Shutoff switch was in the trunk, not that that's gonna be common in all cas. But it's definately a possibility. Beyond that pull a plug wire and check to make sure you have a spark. Something could have rattled loose.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Man! Found the answer, took the distriutor cap off and a bolt flies out the bottom. To my discovery is the rotor all bent out of shape pretty much broken. So I go to take it off and its stuck. After beating it down with a hammer got it all off except the metal piece so i'll be buying a torch tomorrow. I feel better now.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*problem solved*

My distributor that I bought used had some shaft play therefore I couldnt get my timing correct. After getting another one from my friend on here Maxpower (thanks kam) I got it in timing and it runs like it should be running. Damn I miss her. Now I can concentrate on getting the rest of my turbo setup.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

My 89 Sentra has problems with the rotor button falling off and breakin all to hell.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

get a new distributor like I did used i'm sure it will be a cheap fix


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

I had the same exact thing happen to me and my car is in the shop right now... Fucked my shit up bad... well over a grand in damage and no body work.


----------

